# Tacky or not?



## dlystrgl (Feb 26, 2007)

Just wanted a little feedback. I'm considering ordering some Uline polybags to package my shirts. I really wanted a more custom look, but my budget doesn't allow for it. So for now I was thinking of using Uline bags and sealing them with a custom designed sticker. The shirts(folded) measure 10x12. I'm thinking of ordering the 10x15 bags and folding over the excess and just sealing it with the sticker. Tacky? All opinions are appreciated. If you have any other alternatives, I'd love to hear them as well. Thanks!


----------



## martinwoods (Jul 20, 2006)

Personally I think it is a great idea


----------



## UglyCook (Apr 30, 2008)

That sounds like a great idea


----------



## GHEENEE1 (Jan 8, 2007)

Doesn't seem tacky at all. As a matter of fact I've received items sealed with a sticker. Maybe " thank you for your order" or your business name, just thoughts.
Mike


----------



## Shearslinger (Jun 4, 2008)

It doesn't sound like a bad idea to me but with all of the "green" trends going on now you might want to check into post-consumer recycled bags or make sure the bags themselves can be recycled. Make sure you mention that on your site or packing forms. It will help drive up your business. Good luck.


----------



## dlystrgl (Feb 26, 2007)

Hey shearslinger..thanks for the advice. I actually considered the whole "green" issue, but I came to the conclusion that if I were to do that I really should be doing it all the way. Meaning my product should be "green" as well. Unfortunately, that isn't the case. It just seems it would be hipocritical(sp?) of me to be eco-friendly about packaging, but not products. It is something I'm considering for future apparel though!

BTW, anyone have any good links for custom printed stickers? Right now, I'm considering Jak Prints. Does anyone have experience dealing with them?


----------



## Shearslinger (Jun 4, 2008)

Hey Jeff, no problem on the advice. The cool thing about going green is that it is better to do it in small steps. I think that it would be almost impossible to go completely green in this business. But you might as well start with baby steps and continue to convert as time goes on (and you get more money). Later


----------



## queerrep (Jul 18, 2006)

dlystrgl said:


> Just wanted a little feedback. I'm considering ordering some Uline polybags to package my shirts. I really wanted a more custom look, but my budget doesn't allow for it. So for now I was thinking of using Uline bags and sealing them with a custom designed sticker. The shirts(folded) measure 10x12. I'm thinking of ordering the 10x15 bags and folding over the excess and just sealing it with the sticker. Tacky? All opinions are appreciated. If you have any other alternatives, I'd love to hear them as well. Thanks!


This is exactly what I do. Same size polybags and everything.  I had 2 x 2 stickers printed here: Full Color Printing Company - U Printing ... 500 full color 70 lb Crack N Peel stickers for $30.


----------



## CherryPieRoses (Dec 20, 2007)

Good idea.

How about folding you shirt over a piece of chipboard so it will keep its shape within the bag? Uline has that too.


----------



## reiyou (Oct 24, 2007)

It is a great idea. I'm going to consider doing this as well.

Thanks!


----------



## guest29928 (Mar 30, 2008)

queerrep said:


> This is exactly what I do. Same size polybags and everything.  I had 2 x 2 stickers printed here: Full Color Printing Company - U Printing ... 500 full color 70 lb Crack N Peel stickers for $30.


I checked out this company as I have been looking around for stickers. I went through the process to order a proof, but it wouldn't let me choose colors. Did you have this experience??


----------



## Sheepsalt (Sep 12, 2007)

I think it's a great idea - more finished / professional delivery.


----------



## queerrep (Jul 18, 2006)

BareApparel said:


> I checked out this company as I have been looking around for stickers. I went through the process to order a proof, but it wouldn't let me choose colors. Did you have this experience??


 No, I didn't have any problems at all, but I also didn't try to order a physical proof.


----------



## COEDS (Oct 4, 2006)

I think your idea is fine. I have used uline bags and stickers myself. good luck. ..... JB


----------



## marlo45 (Oct 4, 2007)

I put my shirts in these poly bags: 10 x 15" 2 Mil Polybags with Back Flap S-8528 - Uline and then put them inside these self-seal mailers (or use USPS Priority Mail envelopes for free): 12 x 15 1/2" Self-Seal Tear-Proof Polyolefin Mailers S-3355 - Uline. 

They're relatively cheap but i don't think they're tacky when you're starting out. By the way the sticker is a nice touch.


----------



## WickedTease (Oct 30, 2007)

I use the Uline bags also. I don't think they are tacky. They look good and fit nicely inside the bags. I use a "how to keep your t-shirt looking great" sticker with instructions to seal the bags.


----------



## sickStar (Sep 13, 2007)

Definitely not tacky. I think it's more professional than some other forms such as using mailers from the post office.


----------



## brickyardd (Jul 27, 2007)

I bought bags from off Ebay ..PolyMailer bags. Im actually interested in getting them custom printed...Is there a place or can i take these to a screen printer?


----------



## DTFuqua (Jun 26, 2008)

dlystrgl said:


> Hey shearslinger..thanks for the advice. I actually considered the whole "green" issue, but I came to the conclusion that if I were to do that I really should be doing it all the way. Meaning my product should be "green" as well. Unfortunately, that isn't the case. It just seems it would be hipocritical(sp?) of me to be eco-friendly about packaging, but not products. It is something I'm considering for future apparel though!
> 
> BTW, anyone have any good links for custom printed stickers? Right now, I'm considering Jak Prints. Does anyone have experience dealing with them?


On the hypocrisy thing, are you in todays world? I know where your coming from but my high moral standars is why I fail at a lot of things when dip sticks ju duck their heads and keep on lying or whatever it takes to fill their pockets. Also, even a little green is better that none at all. Don't be so hard on morals. Keep the important ones and take a second look at weather the moral thing is best, for you and the rest of the world, or being slighty hypocritical and a little green is better. Sorry about the ranting. and good luck whatever you decide.


----------



## TwistedDezert (Jul 1, 2008)

Silly question, but where do you get the bags? I'd like to do this as well.


----------



## cookiesa (Feb 27, 2008)

I do similar but use a dymo label printer (cheap to buy in Australia from your local post office) This allows custom printing of labels (black only) in various sizes, I also use it to print the address label for sending and also have the return address on a big label with logo and web address.... you never know who else is looking at the packaging on it's way


----------



## aoshi1 (Jul 10, 2008)

With a really cool sticker, that would be a great idea. Sounds good to me.


----------



## anachronism (Feb 25, 2009)

dlystrgl said:


> Hey shearslinger..thanks for the advice. I actually considered the whole "green" issue, but I came to the conclusion that if I were to do that I really should be doing it all the way. Meaning my product should be "green" as well. Unfortunately, that isn't the case. It just seems it would be hipocritical(sp?) of me to be eco-friendly about packaging, but not products. It is something I'm considering for future apparel though!
> 
> BTW, anyone have any good links for custom printed stickers? Right now, I'm considering Jak Prints. Does anyone have experience dealing with them?



Contagious Graphics out of Charlotte did a fantastic job on my stickers.

Welcome to Contagious Graphics


----------



## DBO (Mar 17, 2009)

Good idea with the stickers, I also think going green on your bags would be a great idea....after all we are all having to use recycling bins more and more nowadays (well atleast here in the UK) so the end user will be/ should be conscious of checking whether it can be recycle or not.


----------

